# ترنيمة ادي الخطيه دي شر في شر هاني زغلول (ارميا اسحق)



## armiafnan (30 أغسطس 2010)

ترنيمه جميله اسمعوها عن مجنون كورة الجدريين
وادوني رايكم فيها
حمل من هنا 
:download:
httpwww.4shared.comaudioxT4RUGhg___.html
صلوا من اجلي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

*اللنك غلط 
بس ياريت تفهمني 
 مجنون كورة الجدريين​*


----------



## روزي86 (30 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههه

انا بردو مش فاهمه


----------



## armiafnan (31 أغسطس 2010)

اسف علشان اللينك
بس اللينك اتظبط واترفعت الترنيمه ودا اللينك الجديد وكمان مكان القصه في الكتاب المقدس
http://www.4shared.com/audio/xT4RUGhg/___.html
اتمني منكم انكم تصلوا من اجلي
ربنا يبارككم
ارميا اسحق


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا ليك ارميا


وتم التحميل​*


----------



## Rosetta (1 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------

